# Mule deer cape



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

For sale, one mule deer cape just picked up from the tannery February 20th. Asking $150. 
Contact Sage @ 801-209-5298


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Sale pending


----------

